# New to Orient..Ray Vs. Mako



## JiGoD (May 31, 2011)

I really like the Blue Mako and am planning on getting one through OWUSA. What, if any, are the differences between the blue ray and blue mako? To my untraind eye on the OWUSA site they look absolutely identical. Their product descriptions are identical. Even when you click on the ray it describes it as a mako in that little one sentence above? technical details.

Am I losing my mind? Discuss.


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

JiGoD said:


> I really like the Blue Mako and am planning on getting one through OWUSA. What, if any, are the differences between the blue ray and blue mako? To my untraind eye on the OWUSA site they look absolutely identical. Their product descriptions are identical. Even when you click on the ray it describes it as a mako in that little one sentence above? technical details.
> 
> Am I losing my mind? Discuss.


Well, the most differences are in the dial or fairly subtle.

Mako has bars for the indices, the Ray has circles
Mako has arabic numbers at 6, 9, & 12, Ray does not have any numbers
Some differences in the bezel, the numbers are fatter/larger on the Ray
mako has a tipped triangle at top of the bezel, Ray has the triangle cut off
Ray has markers on the bezel from 10-15, Mako does not.
Hour hand on the Ray has a bar through it
Seconds hand on the Mako is red tipped, the Ray its lumed.

Other than that, they are about identical.


----------



## JiGoD (May 31, 2011)

corn cob kid said:


> Well, the most differences are in the dial or fairly subtle.
> 
> Mako has bars for the indices, the Ray has circles
> Mako has arabic numbers at 6, 9, & 12, Ray does not have any numbers
> ...


First, thanks for your quick and detailed reply. Second, your "other than that" comment made me laugh since it is following a seven point list.

Seriously tho, thanks for the help. You answered my question completely.


----------



## JiGoD (May 31, 2011)

Now I just have to wait for that pesky out of stock button to magically transform into a buy me right now button.


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

JiGoD said:


> First, thanks for your quick and detailed reply. Second, your "other than that" comment made me laugh since it is following a seven point list.
> 
> Seriously tho, thanks for the help. You answered my question completely.


I'm glad you found it useful. It was not that long ago that I wouldn't notice a difference is myself. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cappz723 (Dec 30, 2011)

i've been waiting for the ray to come in all week! when it does come in does anyone know what the free watch is? CEM65009D | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

cappz723 said:


> i've been waiting for the ray to come in all week! when it does come in does anyone know what the free watch is? CEM65009D | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


Historically the free watch is a quartz ladies. Use watchuseek50, its a better deal IMHO. They also have a new years special that includes a calendar, lanyard, and 50% off through january I think.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JiGoD (May 31, 2011)

I contacted Joe from OWUSA and he told me they expect the blue Ray back in February. I want my free lanyard tho lololololol.


----------



## SalSomma (Feb 4, 2012)

I just got Black Ray Rubber. Very nice watch. I can tell you the pictures just don't do it justice. It appears much too large on peoples' wrists in the pictures and a bit cheap looking. Not at all in person though. The lume is amazing. It really a well sized watch and nicely done. 

Worth every penny of the $115 I paid for it from Island Watches. I have two Jaegers and a Hublot but value-wise this is a sick watch.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

I've got the orange bezel Mako XL and have been thinking about getting both a black and a blue one. Great watches for the price. Just got the Hammerhead and it's up for sale already. Wish I had gotten another Mako instead.


v/r
brian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sicone (May 3, 2010)

did you know that mako bracelet does not fit the ray?i have try it


----------



## cjcar631 (May 4, 2010)

sicone said:


> did you know that mako bracelet does not fit the ray?i have try it


The endlinks, although hollow, fit very tightly against the case. When I took my bracelet off to try out a Nato, I had quite a time putting the bracelet back on.

To the the OP, this is a great watch. I have the "Black Ray" and I must say that this watch continues to astonish me even after a month of owning and wearing it (constantly). I have only set this watch once since sizing the bracelet, and it is -7 secs. in four weeks.

The lume is improved and fantastic! It charges quickly, making for an easy read under any lighting condition (yes it does glow in a dimly lit room). Once fully charged it allows the watch to be read accurately four several hours (roughly midnight to dawn). And it is not the green you may be used to. This lume glows very evenly and has a bit of a blueish tint to it.

Although the bezel is still a "60 clicker", it is quite smooth and can be turned effortlessly with the thumb and forefinger without fear of being accidentily moved. Mine is right on the money and lines up perfectly with each tick. The numbers are now larger which I appreciate as my vision isn't what it used to be.

The fit and finish on the case and bracelet is outstanding. After months of searching and researching this timepiece goes well beyond anything else I had seen in this price range (even up to double what I paid). I've never been the type to want to own more than one watch of any particular brand, but Orient has me considering another purchase in the dress watch category. You will not be disappointed.

:-!


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have a question: Is the bezel on the Blue Ray the same color as the Blue Mako? I didn't like how teh Blue Mako had a blue that was lighter than the blue on the face. The Ray's bezel looks darker on pictures, but I wanted to double check. Thank you.


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

The blue on the face of the Mako the blue on the bezel of the Mako are the same shade of blue. In bright light, the blue face appears lighter, which is part of the interesting features of the watch


----------

